# Spots on wild auratus



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

I was just going through photos from Costa Rica and came across this one. Anyone know what these spots are?








[/url] DSC_9277 by B Cutting, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I would guess some sort of parasite, larvae, etc.


----------



## jharris08 (Dec 26, 2011)

interesting....ive seen quite a few wild auratus in costa rica when i was there a few yrs ago...never noticed anything like that on any of the specimens I saw.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Scroll about 1/3 of the page down: www.DendroBase.de


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

are they truly attached to his skin or just some weird dirt, once i got all worked up over some strange gray dirt on my leuc


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

ICS523 said:


> are they truly attached to his skin or just some weird dirt, once i got all worked up over some strange gray dirt on my leuc


I'm pretty sure they're embedded - it's a little more clear when you look at the full resolution shot.


----------

